# AUDI TT/TTS/TTRS/RS3 - Front & Rear Wavetrac LSD Thread/ Group Buy



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
This is a cross post from the Golf R forum
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7257946-Rear-LSD-Golf-VI-R/page6

As some of you with North America TT-RS's have come to realize , the front LSD from Wavetrac has been discontinued due to supply/demand. We have contracted Wavetrac to do another production run of these units for the 0A6/MQ500 Gearbox. The same applies to the Volkswagen Tiguan & Audi Q3 that were fitted with the same gearbox.

In the process of doing a production run for the front LSD's we are also reviving an old project started several years ago. The rear LSD is now going to be produced but there are a few set backs which you the end user need to understand. As posted in other threads , the Haldex 4 rear differential falls under the same category as the BMW units i.e. the ring gear needs to be CNC machined to convert it from a welded ring gear to a bolt style in order to accept the Wavetrac differential. That means it will come standard with ARP hardware and become serviceable for the future.

These were the concerns :

Cores - no one is going to wait to remove there differential.
Lead time - 16-20 weeks minimum
25 pieces MOQ

The Retail on the rear differential will be in the $1600 range plus an additional $1000 for the machine work required to dismantle the differential and rebuild it with new seals/bearings (if need be). Machining & rebuilding is not a service I would recommend that should be done by the user. I recommend that this should be done by Wavetrac. To make this project both feasible and a reality , we currently have a few cores to send to Wavetrac to speed up the process. Based on previous timelines Differential's will start shipping the first week of January.

*IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR RS3 / DQ500 OWNERS:*
A DQ500 front LSD does not exist currently but can be built using DQ250 & MQ500 components. We would need at minimum 10 people to make this feasible.

*PRICING:*
TTRS - 0A6 / MQ500 Manual Front LSD : 18.309.150WK is *$1,495.00*
TT / TTS - 02Q Manual Front LSD : 10.309.175WK is *$1,095.00*
TT/TTS - 02E / DQ250/350 DSG Front LSD : 10.309.186WK is *$1,395.00*

ALL TT/TTS/TTRS/RS3/GOLF-R/TIGUAN/Q3 - HALDEX-4 Rear Differential : *$2,600.00 + core*

If you are purchasing a Haldex-4 Rear differential , we will be offering 15% off any front differential paired with your system. 02Q and 02E front differentials are in stock and can ship at any time. Only the 0A6 (and potential OBT/DQ500) are made to order.

GROUP BUY PRICING:
0A6 = $1270.75
02Q = $930.75
02E = $1185.75
Haldex-4 = $2250 + $1000 core charge + shipping.

These are the current spots available:

*JOIN THE : 0A6 MQ500 LIST BELOW:*

RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
pal - *PAID*
hightechrdn - *PAID*
Poverty - *PAID*
jettatek - *PAID*


*JOIN THE : 0BT/0BH DQ500 LIST BELOW:*

RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
Jonathon Lewis - *PAID*
Jamie Varma - *PAID*
Krzysztof Orliński


*JOIN THE : HALDEX-4 (Please specify OBY or OBR) LIST BELOW:*

RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED - C3
RESERVED - C3
RESERVED - M1
RESERVED - M1
A3-Owner - *PAID*
hightechrdn - TTRS - OBY - *PAID*
pal - TTRS - *PAID*
DUBlclutch - GOLF R - *PAID*
npace - 2012 Audi A3 - *PAID*
Jonathon Lewis - *PAID*
appoli - GOLF R
Edward Nickey - GOLF R
SirMacAttack
MaysEffect - TT-S
Reyhdez - 2013 GOLF R








If you have any questions do not hesitate to ask.
Thank You.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is my vr6 a3 2008 safe from production cuts?

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

korben007 said:


> Is my vr6 a3 2008 safe from production cuts?
> 
> -Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


The front LSD for the A3 will always be an inventoried item due to chassis sharing with VAG. The Rear LSD is what we are most interested in.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

INA said:


> The front LSD for the A3 will always be an inventoried item due to chassis sharing with VAG. The Rear LSD is what we are most interested in.


Yes. Will it put more stress on the bevel box? I already can sherd them and not super into adding more stress to it.

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Sent payment for front & rear.

korben007: The front LSD improves grip side to side on the front "axle". From a pure physics perspective, I don't see how it would change anything for the power going to the bevel gears for rear routing. If anything, front wheels will have less "slip" and may start doing more work.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

pal said:


> Sent payment.
> 
> korben007: The front LSD improves grip side to side on the front "axle". From a pure physics perspective, I don't see how it would change anything for the power going to the bevel gears for rear routing. If anything, front wheels will have less "slip" and may start doing more work.


 sorry I was inquiring about a rear LSD and its effect on the bevel 
box

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Please add me to the front LSD list. 2012 TT-RS 6spd manual. I am already on the rear LSD list, which I still want as well. 

BTW... This is absolutely awesome! 😁

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

korben007 said:


> sorry I was inquiring about a rear LSD and its effect on the bevel
> box


Do you mind sharing with the community images or scenario's in which you cracked the casting of the angle drive / bevel box?
I know of quite a few vehicles still on the 0A6 & 0A5 Angle drive that are very much fine.
If you are breaking the angle drive casting that is one thing but are you saying you are damaging the gears as well?


hightechrdn said:


> Please add me to the front LSD list. 2012 TT-RS 6spd manual. I am already on the rear LSD list, which I still want as well.
> 
> BTW... This is absolutely awesome! 😁


Added!
check your PM.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ignore the cam tensioner. Happened with launch control. Which I felt malfunctioned as it did not feel like a normal launch. Anyway it did this

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

korben007 said:


> Happened with launch control. Which I felt malfunctioned as it did not feel like a normal launch. Anyway it did this


That looks like an 02E which uses the smaller angle drive. 
I have been asked if I could put a DQ500/MQ500 Angle drive on a DQ350. I have not tried it as yet but would be interested to see if that might be a solution for you.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

These are the various sizes of angle drives.

02C ---> 02M ----> 0A6


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

INA said:


> That looks like an 02E which uses the smaller angle drive.
> I have been asked if I could put a DQ500/MQ500 Angle drive on a DQ350. I have not tried it as yet but would be interested to see if that might be a solution for you.


I have spare stuff if interested I trying to fit. Can talk on PM

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

korben007 said:


> I have spare stuff if interested I trying to fit. Can talk on PM


Send over an email . Would be better for conversing back and forth.


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

To clarify, the $1270.75 price for a 0A6 front diff is only valid if the buyer is ordering a rear as well? Otherwise the front is at the normal $1495?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ZPrime said:


> To clarify, the $1270.75 price for a 0A6 front diff is only valid if the buyer is ordering a rear as well? Otherwise the front is at the normal $1495?


No,
you can get the front differential by itself for the group buy price if you want. Only 1 slot is available though.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*UPDATE:*
For those looking for Tiguan's and Passat 3.6 / CC 3.6 Rear differentials as cores PLEASE take not. The upper ear on the housing is off by ~35mm. We will now be getting all 5 differentials side by side.


- Tiguan
- TT-RS
- Golf R
- Audi A3 Quattro 
- Audi S3

This has been a learning process so thank you [email protected] for pointing out the Tiguan issue. We are seeing 2 different controllers (Haldex-2 & Haldex 4) but 2 different housings. Tiguan is Haldex-4 but in a Haldex-2 casing. This will be confirmed more when the differentials are dismantled and put side by side.
More on this later.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

List updated
we now have completed the 0A6 Wavetrac GB. Thank you everyone :thumbup:


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ah, too late on the 0A6 diff. Probably for the better, my accountant will be happy with me for not spending the money.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ZPrime said:


> Ah, too late on the 0A6 diff. Probably for the better, my accountant will be happy with me for not spending the money.


I could ask for an additional one to be made but we won't get a price break unless we get another 10 people on board.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ZPrime said:


> Ah, too late on the 0A6 diff. Probably for the better, my accountant will be happy with me for not spending the money.


Update to this. We are moving forward with additional 0A6 differentials as the guys are coming out the wood work.
We need 9 more spots for the $50 price break. Once we have 9 more spots filled , everyone will be receiving a $50 refund.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

INA said:


> *Update:*
> Began the dismantling process tonight. As mentioned before we have the following differentials:
> - 8V Audi S3
> - 8P Audi A3
> ...


UPDATE: Differentials are apart. There are a few differences between the casings and differentials themselves. For now we are going to keep this information to us & Wavetrac until we can confirm if just 1 differential is needed.
Stay tuned.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*UPDATE:*
Collecting Rear differentials to send as one pallet to Wavetrac/Autotech. For those of you that requested to send your own differential , PLEASE scribe the differential with your name and application somewhere on the casing.
Thank You.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*UPDATE :*
Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year to everyone. Before I get any PM's about this as we did anticipate a January completion date.
Spoke with Autotech/Wavetrac today and the rear diff project is still moving forward. As one can imagine it is a bit of a challenge with the multitude of differences but at least we are all in good hands.
MQ500 front differential's will be shipping first. Those who ordered for Golf R , etc will ship the day after they are ordered. 
Thank You
Issam


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

INA said:


> *IMPORTANT INFORMATION FOR RS3 / DQ500 OWNERS:*
> A DQ500 front LSD does not exist currently but can be built using DQ250 & MQ500 components. We would need at minimum 10 people to make this feasible..


Great news for DQ500 TTRS/RS3 owners , we have now made the minimum required to bring the 0BT/0BH DQ500 Wavetrac LSD to market.
Thank You for your support everyone!
List updated.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*JOIN THE : 0BT/0BH DQ500 LIST BELOW:*

RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
RESERVED
Jonathon Lewis - *PAID*
Jamie Varma - *PAID*
Krzysztof Orliński


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*UPDATE:*
MQ500 FRONT LSD - 1 week ETA
DQ500 FRONT LSD - 4+ week ETA
HALDEX-4 REAR DIFFERENTIAL - 4+ week ETA
For the TT-RS customers who wanted an MQ500 LSD , your units will be shipping first followed by the rear.

This is the latest from Wavetrac. As of right now we are not taking anymore deposits until these are completed and ready to ship. We will be supplying Wavetrac with a good few cores for them to perform a "plug and play" LSD for those who want to perform the install in there own garage. The DQ500 development has unfortunately caused some issues. It would seem that VAG was nice enough to not share anything between the DQ500 & MQ500 OR DQ250 so a complete redesign will be required. 

Stay tuned while we get more updates.


----------



## kyoo (Nov 25, 2009)

does anyone know what the OEM diff type is? i.e., clutch, open, etc?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kyoo said:


> does anyone know what the OEM diff type is? i.e., clutch, open, etc?


Open


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

INA said:


> *UPDATE:*
> MQ500 FRONT LSD - 1 week ETA
> DQ500 FRONT LSD - 4+ week ETA
> HALDEX-4 REAR DIFFERENTIAL - 4+ week ETA
> ...


INA, it has been 2 months since an update. Where does everything stand with the front and rear Wavetrac diff's for TT-RS 6spd cars?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

hightechrdn said:


> INA, it has been 2 months since an update. Where does everything stand with the front and rear Wavetrac diff's for TT-RS 6spd cars?


Had some issues with VMG getting our account PW changed when they updated the system.
As of today , the Front LSD's are in our possession and we will begin the shipping process to get them into customers hands before Tuesday of next week.

As for the rear , Wavetrac is continuing with them. We have verified that the A3 , S3 and TT-RS can be made /modified from the same core unit.

Everyone will get an update before the week is out.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Ping for update on rear diff.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

pal said:


> Ping for update on rear diff.


Last update I got was they were machining the diff's.
I need to get an update from Dana this week and post it across the forums and groups.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

INA said:


> Last update I got was they were machining the diff's.
> I need to get an update from Dana this week and post it across the forums and groups.


#twoweeks?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

1 year later, no rear diff has been developed but wavetrac just announces the release of the front diff for the 8S platform? :facepalm:

https://www.facebook.com/wavetracdi...1073741828.1692397311076067/1878202302495566/


----------



## ICETER (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I follow this thread for some time now, because a rear LSD would be one of my favourite mod for my TTRS. 
Now Ive read in the Golf R Forum, that Wavetrac will not proceed with this project.
Does it mean the whole project is dead? 
Because, when I got it right, the LSD for the TTRS/RS3s would be possible. Probably there is already a finished concept for it...?
Could somebody enlighten me?

If this is dead, is it possible (or anyone willing) to push this forward for the TTRS/RS3?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

ICETER said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I follow this thread for some time now, because a rear LSD would be one of my favourite mod for my TTRS.
> Now Ive read in the Golf R Forum, that Wavetrac will not proceed with this project.
> ...


Nope, it's dead.


----------



## SuperAudiA3 (Oct 6, 2018)

Probably never going to happen. From what I am told, MFactory is butt hurt by what INA/iABED and Wavetrac did to them and the insults there were throwing at each other. Wavetrac failed horribly to come through and MFactory tried to get a group buy off the ground right when the Wavetrac started. When Wavetrac failed, everyone went back to MFactory who told them to go to hell because of the betrayal by going to Wavetrac. 

A few figured it out over in Europe (good for them) but there were trying to make money off it but would not say how much it would cost to do. Who is going to send thousands of Dollars/Euros to some one a forum in Europe without details and information? I wouldn't without details.

If you want front and rear LSDs in a Audi/VW, get something in the Gen1/Gen2 Haldex or earlier Quattro models. Choices are limited so you have go back over a decade.


----------

